# Learning...



## jlcnuke (Jan 11, 2018)

Hey all! I'm a former Navy Submariner (nuke mechanic/supervisor) that's always had an idle interest in sailing (bought my first book on how to sail a couple decades ago). Recently got the itch again and loved my liveaboard dive trip on a sailboat in the Bahamas. That really, really made me wish I could spend my winters sailing and diving the Caribbean. Not having any practical experience sailing myself (just been a passenger previously) would make that kind of difficult (and the whole work thing), but I figure I can start learning now and then maybe, if I still fancy that kind of trip, when I retire in a bit (7-10 years probably) I may be able to make that a reality.

In the meantime, I plan on getting some lessons and some certifications (from my reading ASA certs are probably decent to work towards and can be transferred to get the European cert needed to rent a boat over there if desired), and then get out and do some sailing on the local lakes. So far my personal "sailing" experience as more than a passenger is just a few hours with a resort 16' Hobie cat in light winds. 

Hoping to learn lots from this community!


----------



## scubadoo (Apr 5, 2014)

Welcome!

Lessons and chartering are a great way to get behind the helm. Sailing is the easy part...maintenance can be a bugger, but it sounds like you've had some experience in that department.

Which liveaboard dive op did you go with out of the Bahamas?


----------



## Aaron Vs Sailing (Jan 16, 2018)

Yep. I did the first couple ASA courses last fall. Now looking for a boat. Another thing...make sailing friends, go with them, watch and learn and ask questions. It's been my experience sailors are usually happy to have crew.


----------



## jlcnuke (Jan 11, 2018)

scubadoo said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Lessons and chartering are a great way to get behind the helm. Sailing is the easy part...maintenance can be a bugger, but it sounds like you've had some experience in that department.
> 
> Which liveaboard dive op did you go with out of the Bahamas?


I'm confident in electrical, mechanical, and control systems. Fixing a sail... not so much. Hopefully that won't be something I need to do myself though.

I recently was on the Morning Star, one of Blackbeard's Cruises liveaboard boats out of Nassau. That, so far, was my favorite vacation I've ever taken. I'll be doing another liveaboard late this year (still coordinating which one and when with some friends who also dive).


----------



## jlcnuke (Jan 11, 2018)

Aaron Vs Sailing said:


> Yep. I did the first couple ASA courses last fall. Now looking for a boat. Another thing...make sailing friends, go with them, watch and learn and ask questions. It's been my experience sailors are usually happy to have crew.


Yeah, I've got a number of years before I can head off to the Caribbean for the winters yet, so I've been debating buying "a lake boat" or if doing one of the marina's memberships with access to their boats for sailing would be a better idea. I'm leaning towards the latter just to get the instant access to more people who sail. Unfortunately, I'm about to head out of town for work for a couple months (minimum) so I'll be holding off on finalizing any plans for this year until I know when I'm going to be back home.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to SailNut! There are several instructors here, such as myself, that may be able to help you.

Every time that you go out with a different captain you will learn something new.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Jl-

Former submariner here also. I'm a cone'r but don't hold it against me.

I picked up sailing in '09 and have settled on a Tartan 33. Same as you, I'm handy with diesel, refrigeration, electrical, plumbing. Woodwork, not as much. I can sew but I haven't yet had to mend a sail.

Have fun.


----------



## danvon (Dec 10, 2012)

Electrical and mechanical experience is far more valuable than sewing most days. I'd say if you can keep a submarine alive you can handle a sailboat. Just remember that the sailboat stays on TOP of the water.


----------



## jlcnuke (Jan 11, 2018)

Ajax_MD said:


> Hi Jl-
> 
> Former submariner here also. I'm a cone'r but don't hold it against me.
> 
> ...


I like coners too 

I have some experience in very basic woodwork (cutting, sanding, staining, home construction type stuff, etc). Nice to see other "sailors" who took up sailing too!



danvon said:


> Electrical and mechanical experience is far more valuable than sewing most days. I'd say if you can keep a submarine alive you can handle a sailboat. Just remember that the sailboat stays on TOP of the water.


Wait... on TOP of the water?? Oh well, guess I'll have to do the diving off the boat instead of in it... :laugh


----------



## ClifHel64 (Jan 7, 2018)

welcome aboard my friend

Cliff Hel
Towing Company, Tow Truck, Auto Repair | Helena MT Towing Service


----------

